# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  Schamallow chat tigrée recherche famille URGENT (80)

## Pascale_80

Schamallow est un chat très calme chat de canapé, gentil qui aime les câlins.
Schamallow a des troubles neurologiques suite a un AVC mais vie très bien.

----------


## Pascale_80

Shamallow est un chat très calme, qui passe le plus clair de son temps à dormir. Il ne voit plus de l'oeil gauche, et il est régulièrement soigné pour un coryza. Je sais que ce genre de chat à peu de chance de se faire adopter mais si jamais quelqu'un veut faire un vrai sauvetage. Il est là.

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## doriant



----------


## doriant

Chamallow retiré de l'adoption, à parrainer.

----------

